# MMAF's GOAT Fighter



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

So I thought it'd be cool if we could have like a site wide "greatest fighter of all time". For this thread, drop your top 5 all time MMA fighters. They'll get points based on their position (First - 5, Second 4, Third - 3, Fourth - 2, Fifth - 1).

At the end we'll tally them up and see who we have on top at the end.

My Picks


1. Anderson Silva
2. Jon Jones
3. Georges St. Pierre
4. Fedor Emelianenko
5. Chuck Liddell



Final Standings
1. Georges St. Pierre - 167
2. Anderson Silva - 157
3. Fedor Emelianenko - 108
4. Jon Jones - 86
5. BJ Penn - 24
6. Matt Hughes - 18
7. Dan Henderson - 17
8. Chuck Liddell - 14
9. Jose Aldo - 9
10. Cain Velasquez - 6
11. Bas Rutten / Royce Gracie - 5
13. Randy Couture - 4
14. Rich Franklin / Chris Weidman / Ronda Rousey - 3
17. Vitor Belfort / Wanderlei Silva / Frank Shamrock / Anthony Pettis - 2
21. Gegard Mousasi - 1


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

solid idea.

1. Anderson
2. GSP
3. Fedor
4. Hendo
5. Jon Jones


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

1 - GSP 
2 - Jon Jones 
3 - Anderson Silva 
4 - Matt hughs 
5 - I would've said wanderlei But he ruined his legacy So chuck liddell 

It's funny because I believe that Cain would beat any fighter in their prime and in still don't see him up there


----------



## Spite (Jul 7, 2009)

Good Idea.

1 Anderson Silva
2 GSP
3 Jon Jones
4 BJ Penn
5 Rich Franklin


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> 1 - GSP
> 2 - Jon Jones
> 3 - Anderson Silva
> 4 - Matt hughs
> ...


Cain just needs a run of dominance really. He hasn't cleared out the division by any means due to rematches.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

1. GSP - avenged every loss, dominated the deepest division in MMA, fought top MW and LW champions.

2. Fedor - Fought and defeated about 80% of the greatest HW's of his generation. Could likely beat every HW in the world in a ring.

3. Hughes - beat the greatest of all time, had a great run in the division before GSP.

4. Aldo - He's got Fedor's decade of not losing, GSP's dominance, and Anderson's well rounded game

5. Henderson - defeated champions from four different weight classes p4p one of the greatest of all time

HM

Jones - to soon

Anderson - after seeing how the UFC MW division has been embarrassed by the strikeforce guys I feel like Anderson's run was hype.

Cruz - had he not gotten injured

Liddell/Shogun/Ortiz/Couture/F. Shamrock/Wandy - all basically at the same level


----------



## arkanoydz (Mar 15, 2010)

1. Anderson Silva
2. Jon Jones
3. Cain Velasquez
4. GSP
5. Fedor Emelianenko

Edit - special mention: Hendo & Couture


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

Gsp
Silva 
Jones 
Franklin 
Hughes


----------



## vilify (Mar 23, 2010)

Anderson Silva
GSP
Fedor
Jon Jones
Bj Penn


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Updated


----------



## LizaG (May 12, 2008)

1- GSP
2- Anderson Silva
3- Matt Hughes
4- Vitor Belfort
5- Jon Jones


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

BJ penn 
GSP
Anderson silva
Dan Henderson 
Matt Hughes 


Sent from Verticalsports.com App


----------



## xxpillowxxjp (Aug 23, 2010)

1. silva
2. fedor
3. bj penn
4. gsp
5. dan henderson


----------



## Soojooko (Jun 4, 2009)

Silva
Bones
GSP
Aldo
The Chris


----------



## LL (Mar 12, 2011)

Fedor
Anderson
GSP
Hendo
Hughes


----------



## aerius (Nov 19, 2006)

GSP
Fedor
Anderson Silva
Matt Hughes
Jon Jones


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

You people are utterly fukin disgusting. 

1. Fedor
2. Anderson Silva
3. Jon Jones
4. GSP
5. W.Silva


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

1.Anderson (The way he won)
2Fedor ( I honestly thought he was a Robot for a awhile)
3.Jones (He could be #1 some day)
4.GSP ( Would have been #1 if had more finishes IMO)
5.Iceman (The Man)


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

1) Anderson Silva
2) GSP
3) Jon Jones
4) Fedor
5) Royce Gracie


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

John8204 said:


> 1. GSP - avenged every loss, dominated the deepest division in MMA, fought top MW and LW champions.
> 
> 2. Fedor - Fought and defeated about 80% of the greatest HW's of his generation. Could likely beat every HW in the world in a ring.
> 
> ...


Not putting Anderson Silva in an MMA top 5 is like not putting MJ in the NBA or Babe Ruth in a Baseball top 5 discussion. You would have to be a serious hater to have this logic, and this man would have to haunt your dreams. Do you have Nightmares? And your logic makes no sense. Anderson hasn't lost to any Strikeforce fighters, and Chris Weidman sure has been dominated by any:confused02:

YOUR A HATER BRAH:jaw:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Yea... John, Im negging you for that insane breed of logic. 


And your number 5 can eat a dick...

__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content











Sorry dan, loveyou loveyou loveyou loveyou loveyou loveyou loveyou loveyou loveyou


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

1. Fedor
2. GSP
3. Jones
4. Anderson
5. Henderson


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

1. Silva
2. Jones, will be #1 if he beats DC and Gus
3. GSP
4. Fedor
5. Cain


----------



## Ryankmfdm (Sep 24, 2010)

1.) Fedor Emelianenko (Hell, I'm biased. I'll admit it.)
2.) GSP
3.) Anderson Silva
4.) BJ Penn
5.) Jon Jones (As much as it bothers me putting that whiney weenie on this list.)


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

1. Anderson
2. Fedor
3. Gsp
4. Jones
5. Chuck

Based on fighting ability and success


----------



## Gustafsson Fan (Apr 3, 2012)

1. GSP
2. Cain Velasquez
3. Jon Jones
4. Chris Weidman
5. Anderson Silva


----------



## DonRifle (Jan 18, 2009)

No love for Couture. 5 times champ in two different weight classes!


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I didnt consider how much I'd have to update. Damn this active thread! lol

Updating now.


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

GSP Is the clear winner. .. I don't see how Anderson can comeback from this


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

prospect said:


> GSP Is the clear winner. .. I don't see how Anderson can comeback from this


Look at the scores?

Also, how can ANYONE say Weidman is a GOAT when the 3rd biggest name he beat was Mark Munoz?


----------



## prospect (Mar 26, 2014)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Look at the scores?


I DON'T LIKE YOU


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

I'm fairly surprised with Hughes. Although he doesn't have a lot of points, he's been mentioned in the majority of lists. He's not commonly talked about at all. I suppose he was shadowed by GSP but it's cool to see people not forgetting about him.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

*1. GSP
2. Anderson Silva
3. Jon Jones
4. Fedor Emelianenko
5. Dan Henderson*


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Updated.

I was secretly hoping everyone would troll this and we'd officially announce the MMAF #1 fighter as Fred Ettish.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

1. Fedor
2. Anderson
3. GSP
4. Jon Jones
5. Mousasi

Honorable different day selections.
Dan Henderson
Werdum
DC


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

1. GSP
2. Jon Jones
3. Anderson Silva
4. BJ Penn
5. Wanderlei Silva


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

DC got an hourable mention and Chris Weidman has 3 points.

WHAT WORLD IS THIS?!?!?!?

Updated.


----------



## m0nkey (Jun 13, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> *DC got an hourable mention* and Chris Weidman has 3 points.
> 
> WHAT WORLD IS THIS?!?!?!?
> 
> Updated.


Haha this thread was surprisingly hard to answer definitely missing a out a ton of fighters


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

m0nkey said:


> Haha this thread was surprisingly hard to answer definitely missing a out a ton of people


Has DC even beat a legitimate contender for the UFC title though? Bigfoot and Barnett are his biggest wins. Bigfoot got his title shot with two incredibly lucky KOs, and Barnett just got KOed against Travis Browne in a low top 10 match.

Baaah. Screw it. I'll try not to derail my own threads lmao.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

1. *Anderson Silva* (not only by records and statistics, but mainly because of his deeper understanding of fighting. Nobody else was able to use martial arts principles, i.e. using your opponent's force against him, and techniques that most people thought would just not work in a "real" fight/MMA, i.e. reverse elbow, front kick etc. like him)
2. *Jon Jones* (may break Silva's records and statistics, has a great fighting instinct, is creative on the fly, but has not yet Silva's deeper knowledge)
3. *Georges St. Pierre* (most methodical and disciplined fighter. While Silva is a martial _aritst/savant_, St. Pierre is a martial _academic/scientist_)
4. *Fedor Emelianenko* (ahead of his time and a force of nature)

5. No one specific. The four mentioned above are ahead of everyone else by a big margin.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Throw in a 5th one for the sake of the shit....but if you put DC or Weidman to fuk me over, I will find you!

Edit: Loved your description of the fighters btw. Exactly the way I'm seeing it. I pretty much did the exact same as you and threw in Chuck for how big he was at the time.


----------



## GlassJaw (Sep 21, 2012)

1. Anderson Silva- The ease in which he absolutely destroyed people was always amazing.
2. GSP- I was a big fan of Hughes and thought he would hold on to that belt forever, but GSP took it and redefined it, IMO.
3. Fedor- Basically has always been a LHW and completely ruled the HW division purely on how skilled of a fighter he was. He constantly fought bigger stronger guys and always came out on top.
4. Jon Jones- Completely cleared the old guard in convincing fashion. Even his one loss would have been a clear victory.
5. Chuck Liddell- His competition was hot and cold, but he really seemed almost invincible until Rampage came into the picture. Probably had the most terrifying punching ability in the history of the UFC.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

John8204 said:


> 1. GSP - avenged every loss, dominated the deepest division in MMA, fought top MW and LW champions.
> 
> 2. Fedor - Fought and defeated about 80% of the greatest HW's of his generation. Could likely beat every HW in the world in a ring.
> 
> ...


I respect your opinion, and not getting bent out of shape that you have Andrson out of top 5. (I know you don't care for him)

But how do you say Fedor beat guys of his generation. Yet for Anderson his generation doesn't count? He beat everyone. Weidman is not his generation. MW division is getting run by SF? Machida and Weidman are the 2 top guys. Vitor isn't SF. Look at WW division. Hednricks aruguably beat GSP. The top guys are Robbie, Woodley, Lombard....those guys were never UFC guys. Rory also who GSP refused to fight. All these guys are more in GSP's generation than the guys at MW in Anderson's. 

So I just feel you are taking sides on who you care for more. Since you don't care for Anderson you use an argument that could be made against GSP as well. Hardy, Serra, Alves, Fitch, Kos....where are they now? A hughes that was in decline (losing to him in his prime). Penn who was a full weight class smaller if not more...

Those 2 are top 2 for me, with Fedor there as well. But you can't just pick and choose where to make the argument that could be said for all parties. 

But I respect your opinion. I can see where some can make a case for Anderson's division being weak. But I think your argument is fairly bias as Anderson isn't one of your guys.


----------



## AlanS (Jun 16, 2009)

1. GSP
2. Anderson Silva
3. Bas Rutten
4. F. Shamrock
5. Matt Hughes

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

1 Anderson
2 Fedor
3 GSP
4 BJ
5 Aldo


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

1. GSP
2. Fedor
3. Matt Hughes
4. Randy Couture
5. Dan Henderson


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

I feel as if everyone that missed Anderson Silva on their list owes an explanation. Obviously everyone has their own list but after 5 pages of voting, the man is leading so..


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Throw in a 5th one for the sake of the shit....but if you put DC or Weidman to fuk me over, I will find you!
> 
> Edit: Loved your description of the fighters btw. Exactly the way I'm seeing it. I pretty much did the exact same as you and threw in Chuck for how big he was at the time.


Ok, then no. 5 shall be... *Bas Rutten*! :thumb02:


If John8204 can leave Silva out I can put Rutten in 


I'm sold on Cormier being a Top3 HW fighter at the moment, but I wouldn't even think about him when considering GOATs. I'm interested in seeing how Weidman will develop. He seems to be special in his own way, but I'm not yet sure how much he depends on his coaches to be that good.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Rauno said:


> I feel as if everyone that missed Anderson Silva on their list owes an explanation. Obviously everyone has their own list but after 5 pages of voting, the man is leading so..


Same. I can defo understand why someone might think Jones, GSP or Fedor is above Anderson. His opponent level might just have been a little bit lower than everyone else, and also he now has the two losses to Weidman which even though at an old age will still count against him. But for the way he finished fights, the way he was in the cage, the way he came back when under adversity and the way he innovated techniques, mixed in with his popularity and legacy, I just don't see how he can't be mentioned at the very least in top 5 contention.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Updated.
> 
> I was secretly hoping everyone would troll this and we'd officially announce the MMAF #1 fighter as Fred Ettish.


It would have been rob emerson

Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## PheelGoodInc (Jul 23, 2009)

I understand how some people may not see Silva as number one. I'm confused as to how he's not at least number two. But not even top 5? Madness.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

PheelGoodInc said:


> I understand how some people may not see Silva as number one. I'm confused as to how he's not at least number two. But not even top 5? Madness.


You shouldn't care enough to get confused why I have him at #3, people have different opinions, that's life.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Anderson Silva being a top 5 greatest MMA fighter of all time isn't really an "opinion" though.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

Jon Jones is getting underrated... He should be above GSP, simply for beating better fighters. He cleared out a great division full of killers, where nobody could push through and dominate...

GSP has beat a lw, went 2-1 with a ww legend, lost to a lightweight, beat a one dimensional tuf wrestler, a blanket, an overrated striker, an average mohawk man, a strikeforce flop, a natural born killer, drug addict and lost to beardy... i don't see how this puts him above Jones.


----------



## UKMMAGURU (Nov 15, 2009)

Joabbuac said:


> Jon Jones is getting underrated... He should be above GSP, simply for beating better fighters. He cleared out a great division full of killers, where nobody could push through and dominate...
> 
> GSP has beat a lw, went 2-1 with a ww legend, lost to a lightweight, beat a one dimensional tuf wrestler, a blanket, an overrated striker, an average mohawk man, a strikeforce flop, a natural born killer, drug addict and lost to beardy... i don't see how this puts him above Jones.


:laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh::laugh:


----------



## JASONJRF (Nov 3, 2009)

Anderson Silva
GSP
Ronda Rousey
Jones 
Royce Gracie


----------



## Vale_Tudo (Nov 18, 2007)

1 - GSP
2 - Jon Jones
3 - Anderson Silva
4 - Anthony Pettis
5 - Cain Velasquez


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

*1. GSP* _Dominated_ the deepest div, avenged every loss
*2. Fedor* LHW who dominated HW in his era in spectacular fashion
*3. Aldo* 
*4. Dan Henderson* (originally had Rutten but that was nostalgia screwing with me)
*5. Couture*

Honourable mention: Leonard Garcia :thumb02:

(can't put A. Silva on list because weak opponents/div for too long)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Notable Wins

*Aldo*
Edgar, Mendes, Florian, Faber & Swanson

*Rutten*
F. Shamrock

*Silva*
Belfort, Sonnen, Griffin, Hendo, Franklin, Marquardt

(Can add more to some, but that's the summary).


----------



## GDPofDRB (Apr 18, 2013)

1 fedor
2 st Pierre
3 Anderson
4 hendo
5 Aldo


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Notable Wins
> 
> *Aldo*
> Edgar, Mendes, Florian, Faber & Swanson
> ...


hey man is this a debate thread or a poll

add up dem points & deal with it :thumbsup:


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Notable Wins
> 
> *Aldo*
> Edgar, Mendes, Florian, Faber & Swanson
> ...


Okami, Maia, Sakurai...


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Joabbuac said:


> Okami, Maia, Sakurai...


I cut out guys like Korean Zombie, Lamas and Manny Gamburyan from Aldo so I thought Maia and Okami might be about their level. Don't know Sakurai enough.


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I cut out guys like Korean Zombie, Lamas and Manny Gamburyan from Aldo so I thought Maia and Okami might be about their level. Don't know Sakurai enough.



Okami and Maia are better than Marquart... Sakurai was the number 1 welterweight in the world when Anderson beat him.


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Rauno said:


> I feel as if everyone that missed Anderson Silva on their list owes an explanation. Obviously everyone has their own list but after 5 pages of voting, the man is leading so..


For me it's because he had/has a big weakness.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Top 3 is no surprise, Jones at 4 makes sense and Hughes at 5... kind of makes sense.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Woodenhead said:


> *1. GSP* _Dominated_ the deepest div, avenged every loss
> *2. Fedor* LHW who dominated HW in his era in spectacular fashion
> *3. Aldo*
> *4. Rutten*
> ...


The division only seemed weak because Anderson was so dominant. Think about how close the competition would have been without him.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

1. Jon Jones, The greatest.
2. GSP, Technically he won his last fight and Silva may have only lost to one guy as of late and by injury but he lost twice. 
3. A Silva Id have him as number 2 save for the losses late and early in his career.
4. Fedor, the best of an era.
5. Aldo, He needs to move up a weight class before he can move up p4p IMO.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

Ape City said:


> The division only seemed weak because Anderson was so dominant. Think about how close the competition would have been without him.


No the division was weak, when Tim Kennedy is closing in on a title shot you know the field of competition sucked.

The UFC also basically cut 50-60% of the guys that contended for titles. You never see the UFC dumping in other division. Especially not post-Pride.

You also have to look at the circumstances of his biggest wins, he fought Dan Henderson after he lost the title to Rampage and he beat a Vitor Belfort coming off a year and half layoff.

When I think of Anderson Silva I don't think of him as "Babe Ruth" or "Michael Jordan" I think of him as Cap Anson, Cy Young, George Mikan, Sammie Baugh, and Otto Graham
Is he a great player sure, Hall of Famer absolutely but I will always question that he was a cherry picker. And when he fought someone young, strong, and quick he got run through.

Finally he was kinda gifted his title shot, had a Hector Lombard or Cung Le come in they would have dominated Chris Leben and beaten Rich Franklin.


----------



## JWP (Jun 4, 2007)

John8204 said:


> No the division was weak, when Tim Kennedy is closing in on a title shot you know the field of competition sucked.
> 
> The UFC also basically cut 50-60% of the guys that contended for titles. You never see the UFC dumping in other division. Especially not post-Pride.
> 
> ...


If we agree that Gsp had much tougher opposition (I don't), then we have to agree that Anderson won most of his fights by a greater margin. Which should cancel out that disparity to some degree.

If Anderson isn't Jordan then nobody is imo.


----------



## jmsu1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Gsp
Fedor
Hoyce
Jones
Anderson


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## Goat Man (Oct 19, 2007)

1. GSP
2. Anderson Silva
3. Jon Jones
4. Liddell
5. Matt Hughes


----------



## tlilly (Nov 13, 2009)

1. GSP - beat and cleared out everyone in his division. WW is arguably one of the toughest divisions. (*hendricks was technically a win)
2. Anderson - If he didn't lose to Weidmen twice, he prob would've been the GOAT. At his prime, no one was more devastating or more feared. However, the talent at his division is considerably weaker than say WW, LHW or LW)
3. Jon Jones - He's on his way to becoming the GOAT. If he beats DC and gus a second time, it will be hard to argue against him. 
4. Fedor - similar to Anderson in that he defeated everyone in devastating fashion.
5. Aldo - people forget how long he has reigned. If he clears out all the ex LW fighters in FW, he should rise.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Updated.


----------



## Rygu (Jul 21, 2008)

Fedor
Anderson Silva
GSP
Chuck Liddell
BJ Penn


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

^Added.

I'll close this on Saturday, since that means it's been open for a week.


----------



## Dr Gonzo (May 27, 2010)

1. Anderson Silva
2. GSP
3. Bones
4. Fedor
5. Cain


----------



## usernamewoman (Sep 24, 2007)

1. Fedor
2. BJ penn
3. GSP
4. Hendo
5. Couture

Cain considered GOAT is a joke since the HW is worse than flyweight. These guys have ended their career or are close to it. Anyone still very active still has something left to demonstrate


----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

John8204 said:


> No the division was weak, when Tim Kennedy is closing in on a title shot you know the field of competition sucked.
> 
> The UFC also basically cut 50-60% of the guys that contended for titles. You never see the UFC dumping in other division. Especially not post-Pride.
> 
> ...


Your logic is insane... 

This wasn't the intention at the time, but this post i made is me mocking you. 

http://www.mmaforum.com/ufc/180418-mmafs-goat-fighter-6.html#post2863178

Nit picky bullshit reasons as the reasons so and so sucks. Henderson was suddenly terrible because he lost to Rampage at 205? Cung le and Lombard are a step up from the era Anderson dominated? Belfort would have blocked that front kick to the face if he was not coming off a lay off?

John.... what are you talking about?


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

Joabbuac said:


> Your logic is insane...
> 
> This wasn't the intention at the time, but this post i made is me mocking you.
> 
> ...


I guess Muhammad Ali is a bum since he got destroyed by Larry Holmes at the end of his career at age 38 by a prime beast Larry Holmes:confused02: Obviously this proved how weak Ali's competition was prior


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

TheNinja said:


> I guess Muhammad Ali is a bum since he got destroyed by Larry Holmes at the end of his career at age 38 by a prime beast Larry Holmes:confused02: Obviously this proved how weak Ali's competition was prior


Well Henderson was 38 when he fought Silva, and Holmes was Ali's training partner...Anderson refused to fight his top training partners. So that analogy is ironic...

Anyways I have Jordacca on block I can only deal with so much fanboying. I'll never begrudge someone for being an Anderson Silva fan. But I will always have questions of his p4p and GOAT standards. I think I read more damning critiques of Jones and GSP here daily but apparently Anderson is a golden calf. 

Also we'll just ignore that Anderson is coming back and refusing to face top MW competition instead an 0-2 WW with zero wrestling ability.


----------



## jonnyg4508 (Jan 30, 2010)

slapshot said:


> 1. Jon Jones, The greatest.
> *2. GSP, Technically he won his last fight and Silva may have only lost to one guy as of late and by injury but he lost twice.
> 3. A Silva Id have him as number 2 save for the losses late and early in his career.
> *4. Fedor, the best of an era.
> 5. Aldo, He needs to move up a weight class before he can move up p4p IMO.


If GSP were to stick around until he was 40, he would have losses as well. 

Just because GSP ducked out in his early 30s and avoided the end of career losses doesn't mean he was a better fighter. 

Don't mind the opinion or order. Just don't care for the logic.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

1. GSP
2. Anderson Silva
3. Fedor
4. Jones
5. Hendo


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

Seems like some people have a very different view of what it means to be a GoaT to what I believe. 

Beating a fighter that is the goat does not make you a goat instantly. In other words, Weidman defeating silva does not automatically send weidman to the top of goat list. You always have to take into account the skill level of the time. Would Royce Gracie of UFC 1-5 win today? no. But that doesn't stop him from being on of the greatest innovaors and one of goat.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Ape City said:


> Seems like some people have a very different view of what it means to be a GoaT to what I believe.
> 
> Beating a fighter that is the goat does not make you a goat instantly. In other words, Weidman defeating silva does not automatically send weidman to the top of goat list. You always have to take into account the skill level of the time. Would Royce Gracie of UFC 1-5 win today? no. But that doesn't stop him from being on of the greatest innovaors and one of goat.


I'll update the thread in a bit, but this is important to me.

Something line Sonnen Vs Silva 1 imo is a big part of "greatness". If Rocky knocked everyone out, he wouldn't have been the fictional boxer that we all aspired to be like.

Greatness covers a lot of ground. Weidman would be lucky to hit the top 20 greatest fighters (right now) because he's beat 2 great fighters in his entire career. Someone mentioning DC was laughable.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

Ape City said:


> Seems like some people have a very different view of what it means to be a GoaT to what I believe.
> 
> Beating a fighter that is the goat does not make you a goat instantly. In other words, Weidman defeating silva does not automatically send weidman to the top of goat list. You always have to take into account the skill level of the time. Would Royce Gracie of UFC 1-5 win today? no. But that doesn't stop him from being on of the greatest innovaors and one of goat.



Agreed, but you also have to give credit to the person who beats the goat for being a better fighter. In the case of weidnan, he beat silva in every single aspect of the fight game, this being after everyone thought silva was a god after handling bonnar like that.

Where do you rank a guy who destroys anderson x2 and machida while being undefeated with guys like munoz/maia on his resume? I agree with most that he is not top 5, but what he has accomplished in 11 fights is 10x more impressive than any other fighter with 11 fights in mma history. 

Weidman is not far off from breaking into top 5 imo. Far off being, he doesnt need 10 more fights to get there, another 5 wins he will have completely cleaned a division with guys like anderson and machida in it.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> Agreed, but you also have to give credit to the person who beats the goat for being a better fighter. In the case of weidnan, he beat silva in every single aspect of the fight game, this being after everyone thought silva was a god after handling bonnar like that.
> 
> Where do you rank a guy who destroys anderson x2 and machida while being undefeated with guys like munoz/maia on his resume? I agree with most that he is not top 5, but what he has accomplished in 11 fights is 10x more impressive than any other fighter with 11 fights in mma history.
> 
> ...


This is the thing. If someone likes Weidman, suddenly the Bonnar fight gains more importance. Bonnar was stupid as hell in that fight, and hasn't been a good fighter in a long time. Anderson was insane in that fight, much like the two Weidman fights. I reckon that the lines of Lombard, Machida, Jacare, Vitor etc. would have KOed Anderson in that first fight. In the second, again if Anderson went to thai clinch Vitor, he could have got the exact same 'not so hard...but enough to knock him off balance' punch that Weidman gave him. I really am completely unimpressed by everything (except GnP) from Weidman in the two Anderson fights.

The Machida fight on the other hand showed that Weidman can execute a gameplan to absolute perfection. Naturally, Weidman isn't half the striker Machida is. He beat Machida on the feet. THAT is the mark of a potentially great fighter.

But again though. The Anderson fights are more so Anderson's stuff. Weidman basically has 2 fights (both Silva fights combined and Machida) in his resume so far. Jones has Machida (by stoppage), Weidman's next opponent (by stoppage), Shogun, Rampage, Evans, Gustaffsson and Tex...and some people still say it's too early for him.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> This is the thing. If someone likes Weidman, suddenly the Bonnar fight gains more importance. Bonnar was stupid as hell in that fight, and hasn't been a good fighter in a long time. Anderson was insane in that fight, much like the two Weidman fights. I reckon that the lines of Lombard, Machida, Jacare, Vitor etc. would have KOed Anderson in that first fight. In the second, again if Anderson went to thai clinch Vitor, he could have got the exact same 'not so hard...but enough to knock him off balance' punch that Weidman gave him. I really am completely unimpressed by everything (except GnP) from Weidman in the two Anderson fights.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That doesnt even make sense. How is both anderson fights combined one fight? Going into both fights weidman was the underdog and before the first fight anderson was considered the best ever. Both his wins over anderson are legitimate wins over one of the best of all time. 

As for bonnar, you (anyone) dont get to call anderson a god after beating bonnar the way he did, then turn around and act like it wasnt impressive. People were all over andersons nuts after that fight saying how he is unbeatable. Weidman beat anderson twice at the top of his game.

Thats why i said 5 more fights. Once he beats vitor, jacare, rock etc, theres a serious argument to put him in too 5 the same way jones is now... Except jones never beat an anderson level fighter, where as weidnan did.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> That doesnt even make sense. How is both anderson fights combined one fight? Going into both fights weidman was the underdog and before the first fight anderson was considered the best ever. Both his wins over anderson are legitimate wins over one of the best of all time.
> 
> As for bonnar, you (anyone) dont get to call anderson a god after beating bonnar the way he did, then turn around and act like it wasnt impressive. People were all over andersons nuts after that fight saying how he is unbeatable. Weidman beat anderson twice at the top of his game.
> 
> ...


I, like the majority of people, don't really count his wins over Anderson to a huge degree. First fight...Anderson would have lost to the majority of fighters in the world. Second fight...Weidman hurt him bad, but both fighters were standing up, fully recovered before the injury. 

I COMPLETELY agree that Anderson didn't "lose" anything. He just went into this new mode in the Bonnar and first Weidman fights that he'd never actually went to before. He'd beat Sonnen. His rivalry was over, easily. He could just chill out and be unbeatable again (he was serious in the second fight, as seen by the clinch attempt which ultimately nearly got him KOed).

In terms of greatness, Anderson's two wins over Sonnen will go down with a lot more weight than Weidman's over Anderson, which doesn't seem right but it just will be that way. If Weidman managed to get another 5 wins, all of which being names worth mentioning that he beat, then sure. That's 7 title defences in a hugely competitive division. After disposing of Machida, imo his biggest challenge, I can easily see him doing it too.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> I, like the majority of people, don't really count his wins over Anderson to a huge degree. First fight...Anderson would have lost to the majority of fighters in the world. Second fight...Weidman hurt him bad, but both fighters were standing up, fully recovered before the injury.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



They dont mean much to you, but they do to me, to many others and certainly to the history books.

Weidman takes top 5 within 5 fights, i have no doubt.


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> They dont mean much to you, but they do to me, to many others and certainly to the history books.
> 
> Weidman takes top 5 within 5 fights, i have no doubt.
> 
> ...


The dispute isn't exactly hidden though. There is an asterisks next to both fights, which is really unfortunate cause you have to now think Weidman won both fights no matter how they'd have went.


----------



## M.C (Jul 5, 2008)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The dispute isn't exactly hidden though. There is an asterisks next to both fights, which is really unfortunate cause you have to now think Weidman won both fights no matter how they'd have went.



Who says? You? I have no problem whatsoever accepting both fights as legit wins, neither do many on this forum and in mma in general. Weidman is a better fighter than anderson is.

Just because a couple of people cant admit that anderson got stomped, doesnt mean he didnt. 


Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> In terms of greatness, Anderson's two wins over Sonnen will go down with a lot more weight than Weidman's over Anderson, which doesn't seem right but it just will be that way. If Weidman managed to get another 5 wins, all of which being names worth mentioning that he beat, then sure. That's 7 title defences in a hugely competitive division. After disposing of Machida, imo his biggest challenge, I can easily see him doing it too.


Well then that should give the way Jones destroyed Sonnen some gravity as well.

Silva lets not forget has some losses on his record that GSP doesn't. Then he has back to back losses to one fighter.

He's simply not the greatest fighter of all time and anyone can defend placing GSP above A Silva based on their careers. Im not saying you cant argue the other way around but the logic is sound. 

GSP lost to Matt Hughes and Matt Sera. 

Silva lost to Daiju Takase, Ryo Chonan and Weidman x2. 

GSP cant be penalized because he retired before he lost thats just silly. I mean I get that your not a fan of logic but really?


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> The dispute isn't exactly hidden though. There is an asterisks next to both fights, which is really unfortunate cause you have to now think Weidman won both fights no matter how they'd have went.


The fights would be less legitimate if they actually were flukes but for both fights Weidman trained specifically for certain aspects of Anderson's game and both times it was this intelligent training, steered by Ray Longo, that got Weidman the win. There was no fluke to it, Anderson was beaten by strategy so really any negative comments anyone has about Weidman is just uninformed. 

If Weidman won in Matt Serra v. GSP fashion where a wild punch wins the Weidman haters would have a fair point but in the world of reality there is no leg to stand on. Weidman dominated the best fighter of all time twice and was never in a moment of danger. There is no asterisk, that's just fanboyism at its filthy stupid worst. Use logic and critical analysis more and emotion less.


----------



## Voiceless (Nov 8, 2010)

M.C said:


> Agreed, but you also have to give credit to the person who beats the goat for being a better fighter. In the case of weidnan, he beat silva in every single aspect of the fight game, this being after everyone thought silva was a god after handling bonnar like that.
> 
> Where do you rank a guy who destroys anderson x2 and machida while being undefeated with guys like munoz/maia on his resume? I agree with most that he is not top 5, but what he has accomplished in 11 fights is 10x more impressive than any other fighter with 11 fights in mma history.
> 
> ...


What Weidman lacks to be considered somewhere at the top of the GOAT talk is time. Silva was reigning his division for SIX years. And he was not only winning, but making basically all his opponents look like amateurs, almost finishing them at will (something St. Pierre couldn't).

Then there is this:



> Championships and accomplishments
> Mixed martial arts:
> 
> Shooto
> ...


That's why the only one for me who creeps up behind Silva is Jones, but I've explained in another post why I think Silva is still ahead and will be for a while. Weidman has to prove his dominance in time. Maybe he will, but that something we will only see in the future.



slapshot said:


> Well then that should give the way Jones destroyed Sonnen some gravity as well.
> 
> Silva lets not forget has some losses on his record that GSP doesn't. Then he has back to back losses to one fighter.
> 
> ...


But St. Pierre can be penalized for not finishing fights. People always muse his dominant performances, but there is nothing more dominant than putting your opponent to sleep. In a real fight, Silva would have been able to literally kill his opponent (or in a bar fight play the "hide the tobasco bottle"-game), St. Pierre would not.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

M.C said:


> Who says? You? I have no problem whatsoever accepting both fights as legit wins, neither do many on this forum and in mma in general. Weidman is a better fighter than anderson is.
> 
> Just because a couple of people cant admit that anderson got stomped, doesnt mean he didnt.
> 
> ...


The entire site still to this day calls it into question. At the absolute minimum, the MMA world is split, and you'll never see anyone say "Weidman beat Silva twice" without something being mentioned about the leg break. YOU might have no problem with accepting how the fights went down, but you can't just pretend controversy doesn't surround the fights.



slapshot said:


> Well then that should give the way Jones destroyed Sonnen some gravity as well.
> 
> Silva lets not forget has some losses on his record that GSP doesn't. Then he has back to back losses to one fighter.
> 
> ...


I do give Jones credit for destroying Sonnen, but it's probably the lowest fight for his legacy since he joined UFC.

I don't think you meant to quote me here actually, but I'll answer.

At whatever the hell age Anderson is, even though I don't take anything away from his abilities when he took on Weidman, it's expected that he'd eventually lose. I don't take anything away from Fedor's legacy when he took his losses either.



rabakill said:


> The fights would be less legitimate if they actually were flukes but for both fights Weidman trained specifically for certain aspects of Anderson's game and both times it was this intelligent training, steered by Ray Longo, that got Weidman the win. There was no fluke to it, Anderson was beaten by strategy so really any negative comments anyone has about Weidman is just uninformed.
> 
> If Weidman won in Matt Serra v. GSP fashion where a wild punch wins the Weidman haters would have a fair point but in the world of reality there is no leg to stand on. Weidman dominated the best fighter of all time twice and was never in a moment of danger. There is no asterisk, that's just fanboyism at its filthy stupid worst. Use logic and critical analysis more and emotion less.


I disagree about strategy. Weidman's strategy was NOT to stand up and fight Anderson after he got taunted. His camp would NEVER say "Go out and box the greatest fighter of all time". His strategy was to secure the takedown, and most likely look for a submission. Anderson left his chin out, Weidman's a good enough puncher, Weidman caught him.

The second fight, Weidman showed some strategy, outside of the key moments. His distance was brilliant and he was giving Anderson a hard time to put anything together, or even land. When Anderson got dropped it wasn't "strategy" though. Anderson went for the clinch and Weidman landed a reactive close range shot. His GnP looked beast after it. Sure he trained to check the kicks, but that's like saying Woodley trained takedowns, so it was his plan for mess up Condit's leg.

Weidman COULD beat Anderson based on strategy, because what he did with Machida shows he's an absolute master in that respect, but in the two fights we just didn't get to see much from Weidman imo to really show his world class level (we have now).


----------



## miceld (Jun 22, 2013)

1. Anderson Silva
2. Georges St. Pierre
3. Fedor Emelianenko
4. Jon Jones
5. BJ Penn


----------



## King Daisuke (Mar 25, 2013)

Weidman beat Silva twice. Fair and square. In my honest opinion there's no controversy at all. There.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

King Daisuke said:


> Weidman beat Silva twice. Fair and square. In my honest opinion there's no controversy at all. There.


+1 :thumbsup:


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Weidman invented the wheel.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Weidman vs Silva is a classic example that illustrates the difference between sensors and intuitors. 

Sensors are perceptive of things on the surface. 

'Silva was clowning with his hands down'
'Silva was unlucky with a leg break'

Intuitors will look for the relationships and causes behind the surface.

'Silva needed to draw Weidman because he was losing on points and outranged striking'

'Weidman knew the only thing Silva scored regularly with in the first fight was the leg kicks'

Both of these are products of a better style. Good wrestling, good top game solid, cautious striking.

I don't think anywhere in the MMA world is there a case where a fighter drops 2 to an opponent and its considered inconclusive.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Weidman discovered fire.


----------



## Stun Gun (Oct 24, 2012)

Ape City said:


> Seems like some people have a very different view of what it means to be a GoaT to what I believe.
> 
> Beating a fighter that is the goat does not make you a goat instantly. In other words, Weidman defeating silva does not automatically send weidman to the top of goat list. You always have to take into account the skill level of the time. Would Royce Gracie of UFC 1-5 win today? no. But that doesn't stop him from being on of the greatest innovaors and one of goat.


This is how I see it too. Weidman will have a chance to make it up here if he continues to be a beast.


----------



## Iuanes (Feb 17, 2009)

Weidman is a smart fighter, with well rounded skills, great range and great composure

He may or may not have invented fire, but it is irrelevant to his assessment as a fighter.


----------



## Hammerlock2.0 (Jun 17, 2009)

King Daisuke said:


> Weidman beat Silva twice. Fair and square. In my honest opinion there's no controversy at all. There.


Gotta disagree. Weidman beat Silva once without controversy and the other fight ended in a freak accident. But then I see controversy in every other fight because judges rarely agree with me.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

Voiceless said:


> But St. Pierre can be penalized for not finishing fights. People always muse his dominant performances, but there is nothing more dominant than putting your opponent to sleep. In a real fight, Silva would have been able to literally kill his opponent (or in a bar fight play the "hide the tobasco bottle"-game), St. Pierre would not.


I dont agree and Ill tell you why, he won. 

Had he lost those decisions or had he lost 'A' decision then we could ding him for not finishing fights. The way GSP beat people takes just as much skill as knocking someone out but I do favor stoppages, not so much that it would sway me in light of back to back losses. 

Im not going to complain if you rank Silva above GSP but I dont agree.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

This is actually a really fun discussion IMO. IMO I feel you can't leave GSP, Silva or Fedor off any top 5 MMA list without being a hater or showing some serious bias towards 1 of these 3 guys. The few that seem to be doing it to Anderson you could just as easily make the same case for GSP..

THE FOLLOWING IS AN EXAMPLE TO SHOW HOW SILLY SOME OF THE ANDERSON SILVA HATERS SOUND.

If Anderson fought in a weak division, just look at the guys GSP beat. Matt Hughes great wrestler but he couldn't beat anyone in the UFC top 10 today if he was in his prime (1 trick pony). Jon Fitch (looks to be over-rated when the new breed came in and beat his ass every fight). BJ Penn is a 155 who fought GSP, and GSP had to lube himself up just to secure the that second time win (we all know Penn lit him up the first time). Nick Diaz (who has he ever beat in the UFC). GSP got busted up on the feet by Jake Shields ( Jake Shields). GSP has been accused of taking steroids by Matt Hughes, BJ Penn, Nick Diaz, and Johnny Hendricks. So who are GSP's GOAT wins (KOS)..LOL..Really??? Because he did not win the fight against Hendricks unless you want to call him Diego Sanchez.

Look how easy it is to act like an bias ass like some posters who can't be honest....You can't leave GSP, Silva or Fedor off a list without being a Hater plain and simple... I DON"T CARE WHERE YOU RANK THEM. They all have earned are respect in the top 5.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Weidman discovered fire.


You should consider things more critically and stir the pot less, consistently the annoying poster that says things that really have no purpose besides being annoying. Sportsman used to do that but he wised up, just stop with the needless posts. Anderson lost, get over it, most people still consider him the best ever.


----------



## BrutalKO (Oct 5, 2006)

...Cool thread. Nice to see Fedor and GSP make the list and rightly so. Makes you wonder if both guys are really done too. GSP left in top form and Fedor, being 38 next month, I bet he can still whoop some ass...

*Anderson
Fedor
GSP 
B.J.
Hendo*


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

rabakill said:


> You should consider things more critically and stir the pot less, consistently the annoying poster that says things that really have no purpose besides being annoying. Sportsman used to do that but he wised up, just stop with the needless posts. Anderson lost, get over it, most people still consider him the best ever.


It's just sarcasm. We all know Chris Weidman is a badass. Nobody is beating that guy for along time IMO.


----------



## slapshot (May 4, 2007)

TheNinja said:


> This is actually a really fun discussion IMO. IMO I feel you can't leave GSP, Silva or Fedor off any top 5 MMA list without being a hater or showing some serious bias towards 1 of these 3 guys. The few that seem to be doing it to Anderson you could just as easily make the same case for GSP..
> 
> THE FOLLOWING IS AN EXAMPLE TO SHOW HOW SILLY SOME OF THE ANDERSON SILVA HATERS SOUND.
> 
> ...


GOAT is not a nostalgic ranking to me, and the vary act of ranking fighters is a judgment not a bias if you assume bias that in itself is bias lol. If the competition gets stronger you're correct the accomplishments by fighters in the past become less impressive. 

For instance I dont think Fedor was as great as he's made out to be, he chose not to fight in the UFC and cement a legacy and IMO he should have. 

Dont get me wrong great fighter, he's a Icon but being an Icon doesn't make you the GOAT. I dont feel im bias against him, he's cool with me. I thought he was a great fighter and Ive seen all his fights most more than once.

Hell maybe Fedor stays in the top five but GOAT is subjective because you cant have them fight each other. Regardless I just dont see him retaining a p4p ranking in 50 years, but I could be wrong.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

slapshot said:


> GOAT is not a nostalgic ranking to me, and the vary act of ranking fighters is a judgment not a bias if you assume bias that in itself is bias lol. If the competition gets stronger your correct the accomplishments by fighters in the past become less impressive.
> 
> For instance I dont think Fedor was as great as he's made out to be, he chose not to fight in the UFC and cement a legacy and IMO he should have.
> 
> ...


You make great valid points. It would be amazing for Silva, GSP or Fedor to remain in the top 5 GOAT discussion in 50 years. I honestly think Cain will knock one of them out in 5 years. 

I have a strong memory for whatever reason, and some of the posters who have left Silva off the top 5 list have also bashed him since I joined. This is where I'm making my connection. I I fully understand it's their top 5 not mine LOL... But let's be real, GSP and Silva deserve to be in the top 5. I fully get get Fedor, he fought in Pride and against lesser competition some might say.


----------



## Ape City (May 27, 2007)

You guys are starting to get to the root of the problem, which is that goat rankings cannot be measured or quantified. If goat only measures who is the best today at this current time then what is the difference between goat and p4p best?. Imo goat cant just take jnto consideration overall skill or it will always be the same as the current p4p best. Goat should be about career accomplishments.

It seems like some people do not recognize how huge an accomplishment being leagues above your current competition is. Gsp a d silva made their divisions look weak, not the other way around. As the game evolves gsp and silvas skill set will seem less impressive bjt that doesnt change how incredibly impressive it was to have that amount of skill at a tjme when no other fighters did. 
Sent from Verticalsports.com Free App


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Ape City said:


> Goat should be about career accomplishments.


That's mostly where I stand. I pretty much rank them based on the era they fought in, exclusively. Other things come in as "tie breakers", but are secondary / lesser considerations. But that's just me. (nostalgia likely screws with me a bit, too. haha) What puts GSP on the top, for me, isn't just his champ run, but the strength of his division (most people consistently ranked WW as one of the top 2 toughest divs all thru his run), his well-roundedness, and how few rounds he actually lost. Extra bonus points for his game plans and for avenging every loss in a dominating fashion.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

TheNinja said:


> It's just sarcasm. We all know Chris Weidman is a badass. Nobody is beating that guy for along time IMO.


Completely agree. Weidman's victory over Machida was amazing and he proved that pretty much no one's stopping him for a long time. But then you've got guys adding him in top 5 all time, or guys saying Weidman has a decent fight with Jones. It's just always that too much ahead for me.

I'll do the final updates when I'm less drunk tomorrow.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Was meaning to update this thread for a while. I might do a new one of these this year to see if Jones has moved up, Anderson has moved down etc.


----------



## rabakill (Apr 22, 2007)

GSP.

Jones is a prick, Silva is staying in the game too long and he's gonna go out like Wandy or Shamrock all battered and beaten.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

John8204 said:


> 1. GSP - avenged every loss, dominated the deepest division in MMA, fought top MW and LW champions.
> 
> 2. Fedor - Fought and defeated about 80% of the greatest HW's of his generation. Could likely beat every HW in the world in a ring.
> 
> ...


I guess I have to make a few corrections.

Andersons run wasn't just hype it was also drugs. :thumb02:

and it's not soon enough to put Jones on the rankings.

So my new top five are 

1. GSP
2. Fedor
3. Hughes
4. Aldo
5. Jones +1

HM
Dan Henderson
Dominick Cruz
Demetrius Johnson
Randy Couture
Lyoto Machida
Frankie Edgar
Chuck Liddell
Frank Shamrock

As Anderson Silva has been exposed as a cheat he is now off my list


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

John8204 said:


> As Anderson Silva has been exposed as a cheat he is now off my list


Yep.

This is where I'm at now:

1. GSP

2. Fedor
3. Aldo
4. Jones (IDK why but this guy feels like how AS always did to me - more impressive looking than he really is)
5. Couture/Hendo/Hughes (IDK, I feel like I can justify about 7 guys here)


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Fuk your new lists. 2014 final standings are done mahfukaz 

Although didn't Woodenhead reveal to me in a neg rep that he is a John multi acc?


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Fuk your new lists. 2014 final standings are done mahfukaz
> 
> Although didn't Woodenhead reveal to me in a neg rep that he is a John multi acc?


If he did that's against the rules..like how that fraud Anderson Silva broke the rules when he spent all those years cheating.


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

Clyde's on my blocklist but since that doesn't block quotes [hay devs you should really tweak that, it isn't hard] - he's full of sh*t. Dude's really confused & has issues. Which is why I'm losing nothing here by ignoring his tripe.

Altho I _do_ dig John's avvie (since I know RM IRL), he ain't me.

:smoke02:


----------



## mmaswe82 (Feb 22, 2010)

1. Anderson 
2. Fedor
3. Jones
4. GSP 
5. Aldo


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Lmao the irony of it being from this thread.

Woddenhead said "Nope, TOTALLY not john on a different computer" with a winky face smile.

Whatever. Keep quoting yourself and pretending to validate your own points.


----------



## oldfan (Mar 14, 2010)




----------



## Joabbuac (Jan 31, 2009)

ClydebankBlitz said:


> Lmao the irony of it being from this thread.
> 
> Woddenhead said "Nope, TOTALLY not john on a different computer" with a winky face smile.
> 
> Whatever. Keep quoting yourself and pretending to validate your own points.


Oh... so that must mean Woodenhead hates me too.


----------



## TheNinja (Dec 10, 2008)

oldfan said:


>


Damn Diaz looks like pimp in that suit. Giving the Kenny Powers F U.


----------



## John8204 (May 13, 2010)

The apology tour may start now, we should like redo this thread.

My "logic" was crazy they said WHOSE CRAZY NOW NOT ME!


----------



## Woodenhead (Jan 5, 2010)

For the record, I no longer hate Joabbuac.


----------



## RangerClydeTheBlue (Jul 11, 2012)

Yep, totally not the same person....


----------

